# Gloves Vs. Mittens



## Felice (Jul 3, 2008)

We will be heading to Alberta soon and they typically very low temperatures. I know from last season that my old Grandoe ski gloves will not do the trick. My dilemma now is whether or not to purchase new gloves or a new pair of mitts. 

I've heard of some brands being better for overall warmth; I have some arthritis in my hands so keeping them warm and protected is very important. Advice would be appreciated.

Thank you

p.s. I've heard of the following brands: HESTRA, SWANY, LEVEL, GRANDOE. Any specific references to these products would be most helpful.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Mittens are a lot warmer and work well with glove liners. You can also buy mittens in which the top fold down and there are finger covers inside. Not as warm though.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i wear liners with goretex gloves and i like em alot, nice and toasty. but the warmest will definetly be a good pair of mittens and liners are only going to help..


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

warm- gloves

cold- mitts

see the other glove thread for a link for kick-ass rei mitts that are bombproof for $50.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

mandreas mitens.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

abe_froman said:


> warm- gloves
> 
> cold- mitts


QTF. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

I was thinking about mittens last year, but then i got these: Pow Assault (in black) and frankly, a lot of the time I don't even need the liners. Not sure that I rode below 10F after I got them last year though.









20k waterproofing definitely made me love life tho.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

definitely mittens. I used to have gloves and always screwed up my hands/wrists when I crashed. With mittens, its much easier and quicker to make a fist and my hand injuries have basically disappeared. However, I would suggest a pair of mittens with a zipper so you can still use your fingers if needed.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

You shouldn't fall on your hands regardless of what you're wearing. Although, I'm sure a plaster cast will keep your hands nice and toasty.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

i NEED wiggle room for my fingers and toes. mittens and tight boots are a huge irritation for me


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

If your boots are loose then you will have control issues, problems with heel lift, maybe irritating from rubbing and potentially lots of pain from pressure points. Snug boots isn't an option when boarding. It's common sense.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

steiner said:


> i NEED wiggle room for my fingers and toes. mittens and tight boots are a huge irritation for me


well if you wear mittens you have more wiggle room lol.. without mittens you have each finger enclosed tightly


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

my boots are fine, just cant stand boots/shoes that are a bit small and my toes have to curl.....drives me nuts! and i dont like my fingers cramped together in mittens, the gloves keep them spread out so they cant get sweaty against each other. just a weird pet peeve of mine i suppose


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Ah, ok. I misunderstood. And I agree about small gloves. But I also hate mittens. Can't stand them. I feel like Santa Claus or something.


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

OMG I love mitts! They keep my hands so nice and toasty. You really don't need your fingers anyhow so once you get used to the feeling of having your fingers together they totally rock. Only time I ever take them off is when I'm locking up my board.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm hesitant to get mitts 'cause I find that with gloves, even though it's a struggle, I can still dig into my pockets for stuff like my phone, but with mitts I'd have to take them off completely. Liners are prolly the way to go if you're gonna rock the mitts. On a side note, one of my buddies had the cutest, most practical thing in one of his pockets -- it was this little gnome-looking thing on a lanyard and his little head had a nub like a nipple: it was a cell-phone dialer, so there's something that will press the buttons for you without you having to take your mitts/gloves off. What a good idea!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

I use OR Mitts with a thin fleece layer inside . underneath I wear a pair of warm liners. The mitts have a huge cuff for easy on and off and the finger area is so big you can move your fingers around as much as with no mitten.Super warm and when it warms up.. off come the liners.. works great.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

MITTENS FTL!!!!!!
i make like the 50s and segregate my fingers haha


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Ah, ok. I misunderstood. And I agree about small gloves. But I also hate mittens. Can't stand them. I feel like Santa Claus or something.


I always have always hated mittens even as a kid because of this. I remember going out during our rare snow storms with mittens as a little kid and no matter how hard you try you cant form a snowball with those giant damn things on your hands...


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

I really like my mittens. Up till last season, I swore I'd never wear em since it brought back bad childhood memories of not being able to make a good snowball with mittens on. But one super cold day in Feb where my gloves just weren't cutting it and my fingers were turning to ice, I picked up a pair of Burton mittens and haven't looked back since. I have yet to ride in a cold enough temperature where my hands aren't toasty warm.

You may think they look ghey, but on really cold days, everyone with gloves (read - cold fingers) secretly wishes they were rocking some mittens like I am.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

Gnarly said:


> I really like my mittens. Up till last season, I swore I'd never wear em since it brought back bad childhood memories of not being able to make a good snowball with mittens on. But one super cold day in Feb where my gloves just weren't cutting it and my fingers were turning to ice, I picked up a pair of Burton mittens and haven't looked back since. I have yet to ride in a cold enough temperature where my hands aren't toasty warm.
> 
> You may think they look ghey, but on really cold days, everyone with gloves (read - cold fingers) secretly wishes they were rocking some mittens like I am.


i hate the memory of no snowballs...

i recently got some drop gloves... super warm, lined, and waterproof. love em.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

i dont even think mittens are ugly :dunno:


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I prefer gloves if I can get away with them and usually I can with just gloves and fleece liners but I have a nice pair of Swani mittens (actually same as my gloves just mittens) that I use for when it's super cold outside. I picked them up on a CO trip when it was so incredibly cold my gloves with liners were still not coming close to cutting it. Good to have as a backup for those days and you do get used to them pretty quickly.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Under Armor Cold Gear is ridiculous. I think it's made by elves or something. It works even better than they say it does.


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

Pack 3 layers over your hands to keep them warm or wear mittens?! Mittens FTW!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

you cant give people the finger in mittens!GLOVES GLOVES GLOVES!


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

noSXEcrutch said:


> you cant give people the finger in mittens!GLOVES GLOVES GLOVES!


Sure you can. And the best part is they don't even know. If you really want them to know there's always other ways to inform them of your true feelings...


----------

